# Runabout rear wheel size



## Hb Twinn (Dec 21, 2013)

Just acquired a Sierra brown runabout. Serial number is bd....rear hub is dated 2/70. Haven't checked crank yet. 
My question is whether the rear rim is correct. It's a s7 with a proper 70 date coded Schwinn superior tire just like the front. I always thought these came with a s2 and either white wall slik or black wall gripper slik. This bike sure looks all original and supposedly came from the original owner. The story seemed right and I met the seller in person, but...
Some minor parts were changed (quick release for handlebars is missing and seat post is brand new exercycle with stamped graduations), but these items shouldn't be too hard to find.
If this isn't the proper rear wheel, then maybe it's not as original as the seller indicated. Who knows what else might have been changed.
Everything about the bike seems og though, and it doesn't have a bunch of tool marks or fouled up fasteners like most of the bikes I see. I could post pix if it helps.
Also, one more thing, shouldn't the pedals be a deluxe bow and not the standard waffle? My catalogs aren't real clear and I don't have the later model dealer catalogs with part number spec sheets. 
Thanks for everybody's help,
Bill


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 21, 2013)

*S7 is correct*

68 was the only year for the S2


----------



## Hb Twinn (Dec 22, 2013)

*Oh good*

Now I'm feeling better about the originality. It sure is a sweet little bike to run around (about?) on. Even when you're a 200 pound adult. Gotta love the Schwinn overengineering.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 24, 2013)

the runabouts are great bikes.if you need the quick release for the bars,you can use one off an excerciser.pretty easy to find.


----------



## Social Suicide (Dec 24, 2013)

BD is a 1968? Should be a gripper slick. Mine:



 also a BD


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 25, 2013)

It has been a while but we have discussed this before and it was not unusual for them to come with the 2 superiors. I bought these two 69's which I also bought from the original owners (they were campers) and both had superiors front and back. Do think the pedals should be the small cap bows.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Dec 26, 2013)

*Great looking pair*

Tose look real nice. Can't go wrong with one of each color! 
I'm thinking the same thing about the pedals though,


----------



## ZOOK (Dec 27, 2013)

It's a stingray and they All had sliks on the rear s2 or s7 rim. would not have a matching front tire.....


----------

